# Do you ever get heartburn with your period?



## beach

This morning, I woke up with such horrible heartburn.....why? I didn't even eat hardly anything the next day.


----------



## missbonnie

I suffer from frequent heartburn, and IBS, and they both get worse right before and during my period. Try taking Tums before bed, don't eat for 2 or 3 hours before bed, elevate the head of your bed a few inches, avoid alcohol, caffeine, tomato products, citrus and spicy foods or anything else that triggers it (fatty and fried foods might also). Also, be aware that peppermint can cause heartburn, even though it helps IBS. Try chamomile tea instead if you like. Ginger tea works for my heartburn also, and it also gets rid of any associated nausea. It also tastes pretty good, in my opinion. Good luck, hope this helps!!


----------



## *Luna*

If you are taking pain medications for cramps, those can aggravate your digestive system. Also if you are eating any differently at that time of the month...more chocolate maybe??When I have acid pain, it seems to help if I eat some bread or toast, so the stomach isn't completely empty. Taking ibuprofen or naproxen with food helps it be gentler on your stomach, too.I think the hormonal changes sometimes affect far more than we realize.


----------

